# Yahmaha Viking



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

Anyone have one yet or have test driven? I have a 2011 Ranger XP (Black with red accents) LE . I usually trade every 3-4 years. I'm not crazy about the new 900 styling, so will probably hold on to what I have. I do not hear much about Yamaha sidexsides much anymore. Thoughts?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I have no feed back on this one, sorry


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

cottonpicker said:


> Anyone have one yet or have test driven? I have a 2011 Ranger XP (Black with red accents) LE . I usually trade every 3-4 years. I'm not crazy about the new 900 styling, so will probably hold on to what I have. I do not hear much about Yamaha sidexsides much anymore. Thoughts?


I drove one, and here is what I thought.

1 Seat wide and comy. Bed is big and has plenty of room. Ride not as good as Ranger. NO STORAGE under the seat.

The deal killer was, it shakes while idling. I mean the thing feels like it is missing bad. Dealer said they all did it.

I wanted to try something new so I bought a Kawi Teryx, with one row of seats. They have power steering standard and a THREE year warranty.


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

bigfishtx said:


> The deal killer was, it shakes while idling. I mean the thing feels like it is missing bad. Dealer said they all did it.


I had to go out to the barn and check...sure enough it does vibrate at idle, but I never noticed. I'm sure there are better ATVs out there but I've put around 200mi on my Viking working around the ranch and hunting some pretty rough country in the panhandle and haven't had any issues. I don't trail ride or go off-roading for fun so I may be missing something. Only minor annoyances are intermittently squeaky rear brakes and limbs getting caught between the roof and roll cage (fixed that one with some homemade brackets). Oh, and the engine braking took a little getting used to...


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

The 900 Crew sure has a lot more leg room in the rear seat than my 800 Crew...I like the new 900.

TH


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

I didnt know the Teryx came with bench seating?


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

BluewaterAg26 said:


> I didnt know the Teryx came with bench seating?


They have bucket seats. The 2 seater has the same wheelbase as the 4 seater, but is has a larger bed and 2 awesome sealed storage bins behind the seats. I love mine, especially the power steering, the new fox shocks and the 3 year warranty.


----------

